# Brooke's Open Debut



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice run! I loved her drop!! She is a cutie!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I saw this on Facebook. Lovely run by the both of you! She is so cute, what a nice score! =)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job, Hank and Brooke! That was a really cute run I saw this on Facebook earlier as well.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

good job brooke!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

She looks great! Congrats!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a nice run  Congratulations!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Nice job, Miss Brooke.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job, great run, great dog and handler team!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice run. Brooke is lovely and looked like she was enjoying herself. Was the judge John Landis?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

2golddogs said:


> Very nice run. Brooke is lovely and looked like she was enjoying herself. Was the judge John Landis?


 
Thanks! Yes that is John.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice run you two! Way to go!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video. Nice work!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful routine. Very accurate and upbeat!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful! What a nice team!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That was awesome! Beautiful girl, how old is she? Congratulations to you both!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MaureenM said:


> That was awesome! Beautiful girl, how old is she? Congratulations to you both!


 
She turned 2 the end of May.


----------

